# Attn.union brothers!!!



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

i hope all of u are working and playing safe!!! is anyone interested in exchanging local stickers?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

Heck ya brother, I'm working out of KY Local 184

Plumbers & Steamfitters


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Sure I will play. Local 75 is in the mix. I have to warn you, our stickers are pretty lame.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I will, but I will have to exchange 597, instead of 130 stickers, are shop is all fitters except for 3 plumbers, we don't see BA's and none of us go to meetings.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds good brothers!!! pm me with ur address i will send u local stickers. if u guys gave spare stickers from other locals would b awesome. im a plumber taking up steamfitting now. i love!!! it also pays great $$$$

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## triadplumber (Jul 14, 2012)

not sure if i could fit anymore stickers on my hard hat:thumbup: but sure
i'm from local 46 toronto, ontario. ours look like a police badge, i had people ask me if i was a cop


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Sure I'm from local 5 wash DC


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Turd Chaser said:


> Sure I will play. Local 75 is in the mix. I have to warn you, our stickers are pretty lame.


Can't be any worst than ours


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Turd Chaser said:


> Sure I will play. Local 75 is in the mix. I have to warn you, our stickers are pretty lame.


A fellow local 75 guy, cool


----------



## joel21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey boys new to the forum here. I'm coming from the 496 in Calgary, shoot me pm and ill send you a bunch of stickers out!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

To everybody that already messages me I didn't make it to the hall this week ill shoot for next week sorry.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Big Duke hooked me up*

Big shout out to Big Duke. I opened the envelope and thought I hit the hard hat sticker lottery!:thumbup:
Thanks again, brother!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Where are my stickers. Y'all union guys hog all of them. Can an open shop guy not get a sticker ?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where are my stickers. Y'all union guys hog all of them. Can an open shop guy not get a sticker ?


If you join, you get a sticker. If you don't, buy a sharpie....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's messed up. Thers no unions here where I live. It's not like I'd claim belong to it. I don't even get to where a hard hat any more. Small com and service I never even get it out of the truck


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's messed up. Thers no unions here where I live. It's not like I'd claim belong to it. I don't even get to where a hard hat any more. Small com and service I never even get it out of the truck


My local is a 4 hour drive... If you want one that bad one of the fellers here might send you one. I don't have any and don't get by the hall very often.

Don't take it personal.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I'm not. It's just a club I don't belong to!!! 

If I try hard il get some. Not a big deal. But I like stickers. I have this one on my hard hat


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where are my stickers. Y'all union guys hog all of them. Can an open shop guy not get a sticker ?




*Clean out your pms! I just tried to send u one so I could get your contact info.*


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Done and pm sent ur way


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm not. It's just a club I don't belong to!!!
> 
> If I try hard il get some. Not a big deal. But I like stickers. I have this one on my hard hat


I've got that one on my back glass of my truck. It's got my Local number on the pipe wrenches though...

Also have a rat eating cheese with an X across it.

Definition of a rat from my neck of the woods is a union member who jumps back and forth from union to non union his whole career. When the work is booming with the union he is quick to buy his book back, when its slow he takes it from "the man" and goes non union.

A f'ing scab is a union member who drops out and talks trash about the union.

A non union guy who has been non union his whole career is a non union guy just trying to make a living...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've considered trying to get into a union but I have no idea where the closest union is. Is there a union directory or anything ?


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Big shout out to Big Duke. I opened the envelope and thought I hit the hard hat sticker lottery!:thumbup:
> Thanks again, brother!


No problem brother, play safe!!


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

dclarke said:


> I've considered trying to get into a union but I have no idea where the closest union is. Is there a union directory or anything ?


I just googled delaware,come out to ua local 420. Call the ua organizer in 420, he will give u all the info you need.good luck!!


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'm not. It's just a club I don't belong to!!!
> 
> If I try hard il get some. Not a big deal. But I like stickers. I have this one on my hard hat


No problem tx mech. Pm with ur info and i will send you some stickers!!


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Big shout out to Big Duke. I opened the envelope and thought I hit the hard hat sticker lottery!:thumbup:
> Thanks again, brother!


no problem,your stickers came in also,not bad bro!!! play safe!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bigduke6 said:


> no problem,your stickers came in also,not bad bro!!! play safe!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


There are some in the mail right now. I also have a sheet of our shop's custom UA/597 stickers to cut up and send out


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> There are some in the mail right now. I also have a sheet of our shop's custom UA/597 stickers to cut up and send out


Sounds great bro!!! Thanks a million!!


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

I am 170 Vancouver , the most expensive place to live . Everything goes up but our wage . I will send out slick stickers , pm me . Big duke I want your screen saver pic . Calm down its a shutdown stick . Def hook me up . Last guy 666 I sent a handful to and haven t seen jack .


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Fast fry said:


> I am 170 Vancouver , the most expensive place to live . Everything goes up but our wage . I will send out slick stickers , pm me . Big duke I want your screen saver pic . Calm down its a shutdown stick . Def hook me up . Last guy 666 I sent a handful to and haven t seen jack .


Ua666. Is banned from the zone. Plus he kinda disappeared from other places.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

dclarke said:


> I've considered trying to get into a union but I have no idea where the closest union is. Is there a union directory or anything ?


Visit UA.org go to links and there are links to every local that has a website on there you'll be able to find contact info and lots of other info. Good luck


----------



## plumbmaster32 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am non union and proud of it! And as a matter of fact I make a damn good living. My earning potential is based on my ability to complete jobs, handle customers, control cost, and think big! You union guys can keep your stickers I'll keep my cash! In the great state of Georgia unions are almost non-existent and I thank god for that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbmaster32 said:


> I am non union and proud of it! And as a matter of fact I make a damn good living. My earning potential is based on my ability to complete jobs, handle customers, control cost, and think big! You union guys can keep your stickers I'll keep my cash! In the great state of Georgia unions are almost non-existent and I thank god for that.


I am Dis-Organized as well and also very proud of it. 

But that is no reason to throw a blanket of disrespect on the Organized members of the PZ. Why are you throwing mud at their thread?

One of the reasons you have business success in a Dis-Organized shop is because the unions did the heavy lifting for all of us in the early parts of the twentieth century. Rather than spewing unwarranted insults, you should thank them for their contributions.

I would be proud to have an Organized plumber send me a sticker from his shop and I would display it proudly in my office. However, since I am not an Organized shop I will not be so presumptuous as to ask. I did that once and was ignored. I was not offended and I still have great respect for what the Organized Plumbers accomplish.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I am Dis-Organized as well and also very proud of it.
> 
> But that is no reason to throw a blanket of disrespect on the Organized members of the PZ. Why are you throwing mud at their thread?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much biz for being a professional tradesmen/owner!!!!! I did not want to respond to that thread,because iam a professional tradesmen also and so i hope my brothers do not respond to his comments!!!! Play safe!!! (P.s. biz send ur address via pm and i will send a lot of ua stickers, courtesy of the brotherhood!!!!!)

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plumbmaster32 said:


> I am non union and proud of it! And as a matter of fact I make a damn good living. My earning potential is based on my ability to complete jobs, handle customers, control cost, and think big! You union guys can keep your stickers I'll keep my cash! In the great state of Georgia unions are almost non-existent and I thank god for that.


You can thank a union member for that lunch break you take along with your wages being where they are at among many other things..

You non union guys want to trash on Organized tradesman for what reason? We don't trash on y'all unless you ask for it which is where this is headed..

You've got your sandbox and are free to play in it as you see fit...

Ill take the high road on this one as I count my Benjamin's rolling in every week.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> You can thank a union member for that lunch break you take along with your wages being where they are at among many other things..
> 
> You non union guys want to trash on Organized tradesman for what reason? We don't trash on y'all unless you ask for it which is where this is headed..
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHER FOR KEEPING IT FRIENDLY AND GETTING A VALID POINT ACROSS!!!! PLAY SAFE!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

bigduke6 said:


> THANKS BROTHER FOR KEEPING IT FRIENDLY AND GETTING A VALID POINT ACROSS!!!! PLAY SAFE!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Empty ur box !!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke inbox cleared


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Im also non union but many of my good friends and fellow tradesman are union,really what does it matter, union non-union in the end we are all plumbers and all the same deserving of each others respect..


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Local 75 and proud of it !


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone willing to send me stickers please let me know like the no crying in pipe fitting


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Stickerheads.com

U can buy it ther. That's ware I got it A hard hat sticker and a big one for my work truck back glass. U can have ur union number put on ther


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

They are a bit provocative. Lol. I'd be in big crap if I had most of those on my hard hat at my job. Had to buy a new hat when I changed jobs


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

When I was a struggling vet the UA gave me an opportunity to learn a trade, gave me great pay and benefits, and found me a job almost overnight when a lot of other companies turned me away due to lack of training and experience. Same goes for lots of other vets. So I'm proud and thankful to/of/ for my union. Just my .02


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mr-Green said:


> When I was a struggling vet the UA gave me an opportunity to learn a trade, gave me great pay and benefits, and found me a job almost overnight when a lot of other companies turned me away due to lack of training and experience. Same goes for lots of other vets. So I'm proud and thankful to/of/ for my union. Just my .02


THAT STORY SPEAKS VOLUMES OF THE UA BROTHER!!!!! I HOPE ALL IS WELL FOR U BROTHER!! THOSE COMPANYZ THE DIDNT WANT U (!!CKED UP) PLAY SAFE!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> They are a bit provocative. Lol. I'd be in big crap if I had most of those on my hard hat at my job. Had to buy a new hat when I changed jobs


I can see you prancing around with a "pipefitter butts drive me nutts" sticker on your hard hat.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> I can see you prancing around with a "pipefitter butts drive me nutts" sticker on your hard hat.


 With the stove bolts in his hands..


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> With the stove bolts in his hands..


Nope, just nuts


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I can see you prancing around with a "pipefitter butts drive me nutts" sticker on your hard hat.


Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I can see you prancing around with a "pipefitter butts drive me nutts" sticker on your hard hat.


I bought one for my wife to have. Lol


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I bought one for my wife to have. Lol



ttt


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Thanks joel21 for the 496 stickers!!!!!*

Opened up the envelope,sticker heaven thanks bro,play safe!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I am honored.

Thank you.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I am honored.
> 
> Thank you.


no prob.play safe bro.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!! I love surprises in the mail! 

MizBiz has informed me that there will be a collage prepared worthy of the stickers that came in. :clap:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If I can snag some giveaway coffee cups and t-shirts with that logo on it, I will hook you and Big Duke up.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> WOO HOO!!!! I love surprises in the mail!
> 
> MizBiz has informed me that there will be a collage prepared worthy of the stickers that came in. :clap:


where did u get the yellow one?.what local?:whistling2:,any spare ones?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke I got your stickers, thanks bro!

I'm off for 4 days and stopped by the hall to pick up some of ours. Ill get them out to you.

Solidarity bro


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> If I can snag some giveaway coffee cups and t-shirts with that logo on it, I will hook you and Big Duke up.:thumbsup:


thanks brother,remember im a small guy,2xl thanks:thumbup:


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Duke I got your stickers, thanks bro!
> 
> I'm off for 4 days and stopped by the hall to pick up some of ours. Ill get them out to you.
> 
> Solidarity bro


thanks brother,do not be shy with the stickers:thumbup:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm not a union guy but I've always considered joining. Just don't know if it'd be a good fit for me or not. There's good and bad plumbers everywhere in or out of the union so I have never been one to down unions based on guys I've worked with or anything.

The stickers are cool and y'all are so right about union guys loving their stickers lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...


Howz it going brother?u want in on some of the stickers from the brotherhood? Pm me with ur address,play safe bro!!!


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Any of you guys got local pins? I kind of collect them...


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

JWBII said:


> I'm not a union guy but I've always considered joining. Just don't know if it'd be a good fit for me or not. There's good and bad plumbers everywhere in or out of the union so I have never been one to down unions based on guys I've worked with or anything.
> 
> The stickers are cool and y'all are so right about union guys loving their stickers lol.


What makes you think you wouldn't be a good fit?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have pins and stickers from Oregon California and Vegas locals.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

Qball415 said:


> I have pins and stickers from Oregon California and Vegas locals.


I have California and Oregon I don't have Vegas


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> If I can snag some giveaway coffee cups and t-shirts with that logo on it, I will hook you and Big Duke up.:thumbsup:


THANKS BRO FOR MORE STICKERS!!! PLAY SAFE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumberman860 (Sep 15, 2013)

I would be willing to play. I'm a member of Connecticut local 777 if anyone wants to trade.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

plumberman860 said:


> I would be willing to play. I'm a member of Connecticut local 777 if anyone wants to trade.


sounds good bro,i will pm u with address

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I am honored.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey, you've got stickers from my local! (488) Its a bit unusual that while 488 is the Edmonton local and we live & work in Calgary (496 turf) that the provincial commercial maintenance agreements seem to stem from 488. Due to the immense amount of Oil Sands related work around Fort McMurray, and that 488 is the local to dispatch for the region, 488 is the largest UA local in all of North America by manpower.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks fast fry for the stickers!!!! I just mailed urs bro. Play safe bro!!!!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

I've got a **** load of stickers I need to send out. I'm sorry it's taking so long life's been a little hectic


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for the stickers plumberman 860
play safe bro!!!

congtats on ur new edition!!


Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks 422 plumber for the swag!!!

i have some more goodies for you bro.
these will b for ur private collection.

play safe brother,

ua local 800,Chris

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke

Did you ever get the ones I sent?

I never got them returned in mail if you didn't.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for the Ua 659 swag brother!!

some of u brothers from the U.S.
are very generous!! 

play safe bro!!!

ua local 800,

Chris M.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Right on bro.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

I know it's not about stickers or pins but I wanted to show what union brotherhood looks like....

This is our thanksgiving food drive we do every year to help unemployed apprentices we also do a food/ toy drive for Christmas. They also give them gift cards to buy turkeys or whatever.


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

is this still going on? i will be going to the hall the first week of december and can get some local 24 stickers, maybe even some old local 14 stickers which are a collectors item now, lol...


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

anthony d said:


> is this still going on? i will be going to the hall the first week of december and can get some local 24 stickers, maybe even some old local 14 stickers which are a collectors item now, lol...


I'm for it I still owe a **** load though


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

ha!

i am sure no one is worried about it. we have our holiday meeting the first thursday of december, so i should be able to get a bunch of them then.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

anthony d said:


> ha! i am sure no one is worried about it. we have our holiday meeting the first thursday of december, so i should be able to get a bunch of them then.


Nice bro let me know I'll get you my info


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I use to have 14 stickers. Was the better local anyway.


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

stecar said:


> I use to have 14 stickers. Was the better local anyway.


i agree! you out of our local?


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

anthony d said:


> is this still going on? i will be going to the hall the first week of december and can get some local 24 stickers, maybe even some old local 14 stickers which are a collectors item now, lol...


I think there's a traveler from my local working out of 24 right now he's a welder named Art Twilly you can't miss him he's from Alabama originally


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes I am a 24 guy, well was at least.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the toque brother,it comes in handy in the cold weather up here in Canada









Merry Christmas !!!!!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Duke and 422 got the only two in existance. Genuine collector's items.


----------



## solo-plumb (Nov 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas To all our friends who turn the wrenches everyday out there to provide for our family's it takes all of us to keep plumbing safe and to protect people from disease an harm.


----------



## joel21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hasnt been any activity here in a while, anyone interested in trading for some 496 stickers?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If I can get some 130 goodies, I will.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> If I can get some 130 goodies, I will. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone



Sweet,hook me up bro!! Did you keep atleast one of those hats for urself??


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I walked into our shop, a bunch of fitters were gabbing and saw the hats and begged for them, so I gave them away. You have a sweet union made and printed long sleeve tee with a small logo on front and a huge logo on back coming.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> When I walked into our shop, a bunch of fitters were gabbing and saw the hats and begged for them, so I gave them away. You have a sweet union made and printed long sleeve tee with a small logo on front and a huge logo on back coming.


What are the odds of getting one of those bro?? Xxl


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

I know this sounds ignorant but, what is the benefit of unions. We don't have any here in the Midwest .


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> I know this sounds ignorant but, what is the benefit of unions. We don't have any here in the Midwest .


WTF,

Ur guess is good as mine!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

bigduke6 said:


> What are the odds of getting one of those bro?? Xxl


You should have got it now. It was mailed Weds.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> I know this sounds ignorant but, what is the benefit of unions. We don't have any here in the Midwest .


It's been beat to death. Do a search on the site and you will get a lot of posts to look at.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumberJoeOk (Nov 18, 2013)

Guess ghere is nothing good about a union from no responses from anyone


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> Guess ghere is nothing good about a union from no responses from anyone


Great pay, pension vacation check, outstanding medical dental vision, good training, job placement, brotherhood, most locals don't require you buy tools


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> Guess ghere is nothing good about a union from no responses from anyone


my local keeps the trolls out, LOL


----------



## CMerr (Feb 19, 2014)

PlumberJoeOk said:


> I know this sounds ignorant but, what is the benefit of unions. We don't have any here in the Midwest .


Local 344 is out of Oklahoma City. I don't know exactly where you are but you ca check out their site. http://www.ualocal344.com/‎

I'm out of local 300 in the Dakotas and we have great pay and benefits. And the ability to get work anywhere it the country. I lived in a hotel for 2 months just before christmas when we hit a lull in the Fargo area. If its something your interested in call their Business Agent and he can answer questions for you.


----------



## joel21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey bigduke I think your inbox is full I tried sending you a pm and it wasnt allowed


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I couldn't get that other link to work for OKC. Try this one:

https://ecommerce.issisystems.com/isite208/eremit.dll/20801/cm.asp?name=home


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Doing some paperwork research at FatherBiz's house the other day. Came across Gramps' retirement watch. I'll get a pic to post when I go back later this week.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*attn: BigDuke*

Hey, I stopped at 130 and got some stickers and pencils. They are heading up to you, my brother.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> Hey, I stopped at 130 and got some stickers and pencils. They are heading up to you, my brother.


Thanks Brother!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in 488 in Alberta and I'm dispatching to some fly-in, fly-out work north of Fort McMurray a week from Monday. I was noting how thick the dispatch board is, mostly positions for steamfitters; there's postings for 122 positions on the board today! Just though some of you might be interested in looking up here if things are slow in your parts. For our American brothers I don't know much about the work visa thing for coming up, but I'm sure the halls would probably know.

The dispatch board updates daily:

http://www.local488.ca/dispatch/steamfitter-pipefitter


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

CaberTosser said:


> I'm in 488 in Alberta and I'm dispatching to some fly-in, fly-out work north of Fort McMurray a week from Monday. I was noting how thick the dispatch board is, mostly positions for steamfitters; there's postings for 122 positions on the board today! Just though some of you might be interested in looking up here if things are slow in your parts. For our American brothers I don't know much about the work visa thing for coming up, but I'm sure the halls would probably know. The dispatch board updates daily: http://www.local488.ca/dispatch/steamfitter-pipefitter[/


----------



## joel21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Havent seen any action here in a while, anyone interested in trading for some 496 stickers that hasnt already?


----------

